# Estimates on Value for AR



## Bharvey (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm debating getting rid of my AR in order to purchase a different one. I have a Smith & Wesson M&P15OR. It's got a Magpul hand guard and butt stock. It's a multi-caliber (5.56/.223). I would include the original furniture as well as a 30 rd. Mag if I decide to sell it. It's an optics ready and would come bare with no sights. Any ideas on what this make and model would fetch used these days? It's in excellent condition, never had a jam or any other issues, and has about 500rds through it.


----------



## Game-Over (Jun 9, 2010)

Check gunbroker, impact guns, etc to see what they are trading at.


----------



## Bharvey (Mar 24, 2013)

Game-Over said:


> Check gunbroker, impact guns, etc to see what they are trading at.


I'll check it out. Thanks!


----------



## Rominator (Dec 17, 2014)

Gunbroker


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

You'll be competing with retailers too when you try to sell it. This is one of the cheaper ones with their price - http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/product/3-0134901


----------



## Bharvey (Mar 24, 2013)

I know that's what I'm afraid of. Gunbroker and Impact has them from anywhere between $800 to $950. I paid $899 so my inclination is to ask $800 for it, BUT I did spend money on the Magpul furniture. AND I'll probably include a little scope I paid about $80 for; along with a couple of 30rd mags. I figured $900 even would be a fair price with the extras. It's never jammed or had a malfunction. Only reason I'm getting rid of it is because I've "got it bad" for another one that's made here in Texas...


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Bharvey said:


> I know that's what I'm afraid of. Gunbroker and Impact has them from anywhere between $800 to $950. I paid $899 so my inclination is to ask $800 for it, BUT I did spend money on the Magpul furniture. AND I'll probably include a little scope I paid about $80 for; along with a couple of 30rd mags. I figured $900 even would be a fair price with the extras. It's never jammed or had a malfunction. Only reason I'm getting rid of it is because I've "got it bad" for another one that's made here in Texas...


 Bud's has them new in the box for $861. The magpul could run anywhere from about $50 for the set to $300, depending on what models you're talking about, and an $80 scope would basically be a freebie if I was buying it: it wouldn't add any value for me. I don't know if I'd pay $900 for the rifle knowing what I could get a new one for.. MHO.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

If you look at Gunbroker be sure to go to "advanced" and look at completed sales or at least those with bids. There are so many with asking prices that no one will pay. Even if the bids don't reach the reserve it still shows what the market will bear.


----------



## bighrt4 (Oct 26, 2012)

Just list it and see what you can get.


----------



## Rominator (Dec 17, 2014)

See what the market is on Gunbroker and take to a TAC shop that seem to be everywhere now. They can upgrade you to a new gun and build it how you want with very little out of pocket. Worked for me


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

The market is so full of AR stuff now its ridiculous. You can get a NIB Colt with magpul furniture for $900. Your extras dont add much to the value as the next guy may not want any of that stuff. I say hang onto it until the next panic. If Hillary wins in 2016 you will probably get twice what you paid for it.


----------



## Bharvey (Mar 24, 2013)

andre3k said:


> The market is so full of AR stuff now its ridiculous. You can get a NIB Colt with magpul furniture for $900. Your extras dont add much to the value as the next guy may not want any of that stuff. I say hang onto it until the next panic. If Hillary wins in 2016 you will probably get twice what you paid for it.


Yeah man I hear you. That's kind of why I'm getting some opinions on value. A year or two ago I could have gotten rid of it for $900 easy; probably quite a bit more. I've debated what you're suggesting about waiting on a panic. Only bad part is that it's all relative as far as price goes. If I wait until the next panic I could get more for mine, but the new AR I want to buy is going to increase in price as well. I'll do some checking around. I've been spreading the word with family and friends to see what they can come up with. What helps is that this isn't a base model you can get for $600 or $700. Right now this model is regular priced at Cabela's for $1,139.99 and is on sale for $999.99. Academy has it running for $959.99. Anyway, just spitting stuff out here...lol Thanks for all the suggestion guys!!


----------



## cajunautoxer (Aug 10, 2011)

I'd say mid $650. There's just too many good deals on ARs right now


----------



## pantallica4211 (Sep 6, 2012)

Man there are some insane deals on AR'S right now. Definitely not a good time to sell.


----------



## Luco (Sep 21, 2006)

just think of your magic number and put it in the classifieds


----------

